# USB won't show up unless connected to usb c dock



## a.redai (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello, sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place, but I have searched all over the internet, contacted Microsoft, contacted manufacturers and still haven't been able to fix this issue.

My integral fusion usb 3.0 64gb flash stick will not be recognised by my laptop, a Dell XPS 15 9550, but will be recognised by basically all other computers just fine. Other USB sticks also work perfectly on my laptop. The strange thing is this, when I plug this usb stick into a usb c dock that I have, the usb stick shows up like normal.

This is what I have tried:
---formatting to 3 other formats
---changing disk letter and path
---updated, uninstalled roll backed all drivers to do with USB's
---ofcourse try different ports

Your help would really be appreciated,
a.redai

---


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No need for apologies
Welcome to the site
Send me please a copy and paste of the info in the white box when you run our system information utility
https://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## a.redai (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks for the welcoming response

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16245 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 530, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 464 GB (292 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0N7TVV
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Am I correct in thinking that the usb C-dock is powered
If so it maybe a power issue on selective suspend
https://www.windowscentral.com/how-prevent-windows-10-turning-usb-devices
check as per the link please

This of course presumes that it has NOT suddenly stopped working on this laptop


----------



## a.redai (Mar 13, 2018)

Oh okay so I forgot to mention that it was working on the laptop previously, but after a factory reset it stopped working ever since. My problem is that when i plug the USB in directly to a port on my laptop it doesn't show up. When I plug a USB dock into a USB C port on my laptop, then plug the USB stick into the dock, the USB stick shows up on my laptop. I'm sorry if this sounds confusing,
Thanks

*Also it didn't work*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Does it show in device manager and if it does, is as unknown device and with any warning and code please
2. Does it show in disk management
3. Download please the 64 bit version of usbview
https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/usb_devices_view.html
right click and click run as admin
if any entries are shown for the device delete them
reboot
power on
open usb view
hot plug the usb pen please and then check usb view


----------



## a.redai (Mar 13, 2018)

If i plug the USB stick directly into the laptop, it will not appear anywhere. Not in disk management or in Device manager.
I hope I downloaded the right file it said for "x64 systems"
again it didn't show up when i plugged it in directly, so I used the USB dock and then i selected uninstall for the new entry -"usb 3.o"
after I rebooted the USB still wasn't recognized.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you confirm please that the device is NOT shown on usbview whatsoever
That program shows all devices that have been connected to that computer
USBDeview is a small utility that lists all USB devices that currently connected to your computer, as well as all USB devices that you previously used.
For each USB device, extended information is displayed: Device name/description, device type, serial number (for mass storage devices), the date/time that device was added, VendorID, ProductID, and more...
USBDeview also allows you to uninstall USB devices that you previously used, disconnect USB devices that are currently connected to your computer, as well as to disable and enable USB devices.

Perhaps because it has NEVER been successfully connected since the reset

I knows you say you have installed drivers for usb
Please confirm you have installed this one
http://www.dell.com/support/home/uk/en/ukbsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=TN9X6


----------



## a.redai (Mar 13, 2018)

The stick is only shown in USBDeview when i connect it through the dock. I cannot see it on USBDeview when i plug the stick into the laptop directly.








I installed the driver, still no luck


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers what we really need to see is a USBDevice view WITHOUT the dock connected
Do not connect device
Open USBD On options tab check first 8 entries from top please
Click View tab and refresh - look at entries
Connect the device NOT the dock.
Any different entries please on USBD


----------



## a.redai (Mar 13, 2018)

Okay so as instructed i only put in the stick directly to the laptop, i checked the first 8, refreshed it, and it says its not connected


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You should NOT have drive letter A assigned to the integral, even although your Dell does not have a floppy disc drive
When a flash drive is connected Windows assigns a drive letter for instance if your last assigned drive letter is E and you connect a flash drive it will be assigned F. If you were to then safely remove that one and connect another without rebooting, the new one would be assigned G.

If you have assigned A


> changing disk letter and path


that may well be the cause of the problem

right click the usbd view icon and click run as admin
right click that device entry
click
change assigned drive letter
= change to Z:
close usbdview
leave pen connected and reboot computer


----------



## a.redai (Mar 13, 2018)

I plugged it into another computer, changed the letter, still no change


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

WHY please did you connect to another computer
You should have been able to change the drive letter in THIS computer using the procedure I explained


----------



## a.redai (Mar 13, 2018)

Sorry, but as I mentioned this USB will not appear in USBDeview on my laptop when plugged into directly. It was either to use the dock or another computer.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So what then is the screenshot in post 11 - as that is the Integral Flash pen - I though that was on the computer where it is not recognised as it reports
Connected NO
Drive letter A


----------



## a.redai (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes it is that computer, but the problem is that USBDeview won't let me change the drive letter of a device that is not "plugged"(recognised) into the laptop.
The laptop does not detect the USB stick directly, so I can only make changes to the drive letter on my laptop when its plugged in through the USB dock, that's why it even says USB 3.0 there in the first place.
It says Drive letter Z: now but is not being recognised
sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On my computer I CAN change the assigned drive letter even when the device is configured not connected
I checked before I posted such
I connected a flash pen
I then selected it and right clicked and disconnect and then right clicked and clicked on change assigned drive letter

However to try a final approach
On device manager usb root hubs
Go to *Power Management* tab and uncheck the *Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power*. Click *OK*.
and also my suggestion early in the topic regarding selective suspend


----------



## a.redai (Mar 13, 2018)

I see, that is not the case for me. I will try again. 
I unchecked the boxes and made sure that for both battery and plugged in that selective suspend was turned off.
I did as you said and i unchecked the box, again there is no sign of the USB.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sorry I cannot offer any other suggestions
What was the reason for the reset ?


----------



## a.redai (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you very much for your time and help, I have really appreciated your effort in helping me.
It was because I kept on getting blue screens, it would get stuck at 0% and as my laptop is still under warranty the technician told me to reset it, so i did. 
They said today if the blue screen remains (which it has) then they will replace parts, such as the motherboard and battery, and so it is likely this USB issue will go away as well . 

It was great using this service, ill be sure to use it in the future, and recommend it to friends, thank you once again and have a nice day.
A.Redai


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you mean a BSOD with a crash or a plain blue screen when windows is loading


----------



## a.redai (Mar 13, 2018)

Sorry for the late reply, it's not a BSOD, it's just a blue screen where it says "store code exception error" and says "windows is collecting data, please wait and the system will restart" along those lines.

My problem is that the system never rebooted, it would stay stuck at 0%. I think it's been fixed now, but now this USB Error is here.

Dell warranty even replaced the motherboard but the USB issue hasn't gone away.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Send me please the results of this
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/

Download mini toolbox
right click and click run as admin on icon
click to check ONLY installed programs
click GO
open the txt file on the desktop select all and copy and paste to reply


----------

